# Hello from Aus :)



## Brittt (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, I've been lurking around the horse forum a little bit and have joined up, I love reading everybody's different stories!
I've ridden horses all my life, stopped a few years ago due to a horse riding accident and have finally got a new horse - a warmblood chestnut gelding who turned four a few weeks ago  its been a thrill so far schooling him.
I've always done dressage, hacking, jumping, three day events etc. I am hoping to focus more on dressage with my boy, I love it


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it.


----------

